# Transmit dish signal wirelessly to another TV



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

I was searching on the Internet looking for wireless video signal transmitter-receiver to send the Dish TV signal to a second TV in another room so that I don't have to run any wires. I found many brands and stores that offer these equipment. The questions that I have:


How good will the picture be on the second TV? as good the one connected directly to the dish receiver?
Will I need a second dish satellite receiver at the second TV location?
Any one has experience in this setup to offer advice and recommendations on which brands and models of wireless video transmitter-receiver to buy?
Any thing else I should know?

Thanks everyone

Al


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Unless the equipment says encrypted it is open to all. I would never use a wireless Keyboard unless it was encrypted. If you send the video over the device in the open others can possibly see what you see. If that doesn't bother you, then go for it. 

I don't even use the wireless on my Router. The antenna is in the box. I'd rather be more secure and run a wire two floors up like I did than go wireless.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Do a search for a "Wireless Video Sender". You will find several. I, myself, would avoid anything from x-10 because of their history of spamming sites, including this one, and being the first to use pop under ads. Try to avoid anything in the same frequency ranges as your wireless phones or wireless network devices. If you do this you should get a good picture at the distant television. Interception by others, if it matters to you shouldn't be a problem as they don't transmit on normal television channels. Whoever would intercept the signal would have to own a receiver on the same frequency. If you have the budget look at one in the 5.8 G range.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to have that setup when I had my Tivo, years ago. I also used an IR remote control set to control the Tivo from the second room. Picture and sound were fine.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Do a search for a "Wireless Video Sender". You will find several. I, myself, would avoid anything from x-10 because of their history of spamming sites, including this one, and being the first to use pop under ads. Try to avoid anything in the same frequency ranges as your wireless phones or wireless network devices. If you do this you should get a good picture at the distant television. Interception by others, if it matters to you shouldn't be a problem as they don't transmit on normal television channels. Whoever would intercept the signal would have to own a receiver on the same frequency. If you have the budget look at one in the 5.8 G range.


Actually, I was looking at the X-10 website, and I remember few years ago that they had pop ups for their cameras every time you surf the net. I will be looking for a more reputable supplier.

I have a wireless router, 3 cordless phones operating at 3 different frequencies, 900 mhz, 2.4 Ghz, and 5.8 Ghz. So I hope I don't have too much interference from these devices with the video signals.

Thanks


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> Unless the equipment says encrypted it is open to all. I would never use a wireless Keyboard unless it was encrypted. If you send the video over the device in the open others can possibly see what you see. If that doesn't bother you, then go for it.
> 
> I don't even use the wireless on my Router. The antenna is in the box. I'd rather be more secure and run a wire two floors up like I did than go wireless.


I share your concerns, and that's the reason I made sure that I had a secure wireless network that is password protected. The cordless phones are a must for me, so I can't do much about those. I also use a wireless keyboard with my new computer, which is not used often. I will check the keyboard documentation to see if it is encrypted.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> Actually, I was looking at the X-10 website, and I remember few years ago that they had pop ups for their cameras every time you surf the net. I will be looking for a more reputable supplier.
> Thanks


The rest of the Internet world thanks you. There was what appeared to be an X-10 employee posting here a while back about how great the X-10 stuff was. He posted a basic question about video senders and someone mentioned the X-10 product and he responded in glowing terms about how great the product looked and that he would order one right away. His IP address traced back to X-10. I never brought that up in the thread, but I made sure that I mentioned their history.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the wireless keyboards (like the one I am using) have a VERY short range, so I doubt (hope?) that security isn't much of a problem with them.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I think the wireless keyboards (like the one I am using) have a VERY short range, so I doubt (hope?) that security isn't much of a problem with them.


I would agree with that. The wireless keyboard also needs a receiver plugged in the computer's USB port to transmit the signal from the wireless keyboard. I can't imagine the signal from the keyboard getting intercepted by any other receiver or device outside the house. I checked the keyboard specifications, and it says "SecureConnect™ USB mini-receiver". I feel much better now.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My wireless mouse only works up to about 8' away from the receiver. I assume the keyboard is the same.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well if you are in a house with a yard around it and no shared walls with others that is one thing. Around here they put a row of "Houses" where the ones in the center share a wall on two sides with others. BTW I don't think of them as more than glorified apartments. Not to mention calling them Deluxe, Deluxe in my mind translates as having exclusive 4 walls surrounding you. One level and easy maintanence. IOWS Plastic or aluminum siding that should last a lifetime, Shingles on the roof that last a lifetime, Slate, or some of the new manmade or standing seam metal.

Or if you are in a apartment complex, You could be sending a signal people above, below, right and left of your area, rooms, can see.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

the X-10 from smart home works fine


----------



## nick58 (Mar 12, 2007)

I plan on doing the same thing in the not too distant future so my 8 year old can have her cartoons in her room. 
From what I've read you should avoid using one that operates at 2.4 GHz as there are too many things in your house to cause interference. 
I plan on using one by RF Link that operates at 5.8 GHz and tying in to the TV2 out on my ViP622 receiver.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

5.8 is the newest frequency so it will have the least chance of inteference but if you are located in an apartment or condominium complex you increase your chances of problems.


----------



## Boompod (Dec 27, 2002)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I was searching on the Internet looking for wireless video signal transmitter-receiver to send the Dish TV signal to a second TV in another room so that I don't have to run any wires. I found many brands and stores that offer these equipment. The questions that I have:
> 
> 
> How good will the picture be on the second TV? as good the one connected directly to the dish receiver?
> ...


I use a wireless video sender to get TV in my kitchen from my bedroom (about 25 feet) and here is some info:

1. The picture is for the most part the just as good as the one directly connected with the exception of a small amount of interference now and again from my wireless router (not enough to worry about).

2. No need for another dish receiver at the second TV location, just an input source on the back of the second TV.

3. I have used the Terk Leapfrog and the WavecomPro 3260 and have had better luck with the WavecomPro, it has a stronger signal. I paid around $80 for each system so keep in mind you get what you pay for. I seem to remember the WavecomPro company sells systems that cost much more and might then perform much better. Try to install the sender and receiver boxes up high and with as few walls as possible to increase the quality of the transmission.

4. I believe Best Buy sells the Terk Leapfrog system but you can get it cheaper online (as with anything else). I think either system will work well if you don't try to go too far of a distance (check specs on systems for distance supported).

Good Luck!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I use X-10 for a small TV in the kitchen using A/V connections on the transmitters, the signal does result in visible picture degradation compared to a direct connection, but not enough to be a distraction on the 19" TV. It is 2.4g so I had to replace my wireless phones to 5.8g. My wireless router still causes some interference on this TV if my laptop is in the kitchen cranking. But the worst part is I have to turn off the TV when the microwave oven is on, the interference from that oven can pop my ears out.

Will a 5.8g video sender avoid such issue with the microwave? If so do I have to switch my phone back to 2.4g or get a 6g?


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Boompod said:


> I use a wireless video sender to get TV in my kitchen from my bedroom (about 25 feet) and here is some info:
> 
> 1. The picture is for the most part the just as good as the one directly connected with the exception of a small amount of interference now and again from my wireless router (not enough to worry about).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, it is very helpful.

Sorry for the late reply, things have been very hectic lately.


----------

